# Name Your Favorite Conductor/Performer for Each Composer



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The Thread name speaks for itself.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'l start if off. I like Trevor Pinnock for Corelli and Bach.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bryden Thompson for Vaughan-Williams. 

Jordi Savall for Monteverdi.

I have yet to find a favorite for conducting Beethoven, though I am partial to Andras Schiff and Sviatoslav Richter for solo piano.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Masaaki Suzuki for Bach's orchestral-choral works, Aki Takahashi for Takemitsu's Piano Works, Glenn Gould for Schoenberg's Solo Piano Works, Klaus Tennstedt for Mahler, Boulez for Webern.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Tchaikovsky Bernstein
Stravinsky Dorati
Bruckner Wand
Ravel/Debussy Dutoit
Wagner Furtwangler
Beethoven Toscanini
Vaughn Williams Previn
Holst Boult
Mendelssohn Maag
Offenbach Fiedler
Ives Bernstein
Dvorak Talich
Sibelius Kajanus
Chopin Rubinstein
Beethoven (piano) Schnabel
Mozart (piano) Anda
Gershwin Bernstein


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

John Cage / David Tudor
heck, David Tudor / David Tudor


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Schubert -*

For solo piano, there are so many!!!

My favorites were Brendel, Richter and Kempff, but because I'm listening to the D.894 played magnificently by Richter, its Richter for now..

For the symphonies, there are so many!!

I'll just pick Bohm for the balanced complete cycle of the symphonies, but Krips has the greatest Ninth..


----------



## unpocoscherzando (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll mention Ernst Levy for the few Beethoven piano sonatas which he recorded. I only wish there were more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Tianwa Yang for Sarasate. Her series of discs for Naxos have all been excellent.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mozart - Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

With most of my favourites I could barely whittle it down to five performers, and with Mahler I find it difficult choosing a single favourite for each symphony. Ravel has the easiest time of it, at least in orchestral music, for which I generally prefer Jean Martinon, though I think his Daphnis is lacking, especially when compared to that of Pierre Monteux.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

With few exceptions this is an impossible question. In many instances I have different favorites for each individual work. For example, with Mozart I love Minkowski's 40&41 but for other symphonies and the Requiem I'd go with Marriner, Rene Jacobs for _Cosi fan tutte_, probably Krips for _Don Giovanni_... etc... And for many of my real favorites... such as Mozart's operas (to just pick him by way of example again) I can't really choose a single "favorite" performer/conductor because I have a handful of favorites... each of which brings out different elements of Mozart's score.


----------

